# Which country is best for migration AUS,NZ,Can or Sg



## Ritik (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I am Ritik Dodhiwala from Mumbai, India.I have 10 years of experience in IT. 
which includes 5+ years exp as developer,2 years as application Support & 3 years as Software Tester.

Based on my experience Could you please advice which country is best to immigrate out of AUS,NZ,CAN,Singapore?

Regards,
Ritik


----------



## clerk85 (Sep 30, 2011)

Ritik said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am Ritik Dodhiwala from Mumbai, India.I have 10 years of experience in IT.
> which includes 5+ years exp as developer,2 years as application Support & 3 years as Software Tester.
> ...


Aus as per my obsevation


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

That's a difficult question because you have to add into the equation the environment. It is as important as how the IT sector performs in those countries. You could do really well in Canada for example but the winters are fierce. Parts of Australia are so hot I cannot for the life of me understand how anyone could live there :lol:

Dolly


----------



## giri26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Canada is ruled out as the Federal Skilled category does not take IT positions anymore. Unless you have a job offer you are not going to get in. Singapore is an option but job scenario is not that great. My cousin is there and he has lots of people graduated along with him in Singapore University with out a job yet. NZ and Australia are the realistic options. comparing both these places, Australia comes out on top by a mile.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Gone are the days where you'd ask "which country is best to immigrate to" . Now its all about which country will even accept you to immigrate in the first place! 

Canada is out for IT and pretty much most occupations. Unless you get job offer which is almost impossible. 

Singapore doesn't have an immigration program unless you are rich, and job market is very tight right now.

NZ is an option but its hard to qualify plus even if you qualify its not guaranteed (they can reject you based on you being a little overweight for example!) and many cases they decide to give you a short-term visa rather than PR. 

So that currently leaves Australia. Waste no time, read up on this forum on the process and if you want to immigrate go ahead and begin your journey. Australia has great future potential and Indians right now are focusing to immigrate there.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

if you ask in Australia forum, no one will say dont go to australia try NZ instead.. Canada is cold, NZ is earthquake prone (i consider those things as well), Singapore is for work, but difficult to stay forever. Leaves you with australia. Go for it


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

OZ rocks


----------

